# Which moisturizer do you use?



## michal_cohen (Nov 27, 2006)

i have a few:

dr fischer (awsome product) its with spf15 hypoallergenic oil free

mk velocity that i got from a swap (we dont have mk here)

its great and its very lightweight

johnsons' holiday daily facial moisturizer (its build a tan gradually)

(i love to usr it in the winter so i will not look so palle

and the last one that i use when im lazy

johnsons' 3 in 1 moisturizer(its a cleancer, toner and moisturizer in one and it allso remove makeup easily even waterproff mascara)


----------



## rlise (Nov 27, 2006)

i have

olay complete plus w/ spf15 day lotion

clinique dramaticaly different whatever.. ya know the yellow lotion! LMAO

i am definately in the market for a better night time lotion/creme!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 27, 2006)

Olay on and off and Aveeno


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 27, 2006)

MK Age Fighting Moisturizer for combo/oily skin.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 27, 2006)

Mary Kay Timewise for oily/combo skin

Olive Oil


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 27, 2006)

Way to go April


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 27, 2006)

camellia oil

Olay or Coppertone Oil-Free SPF 30 for sunprotection


----------



## anne7 (Nov 27, 2006)

Neutrogena Health Skin SPF 15 w/ glycolic acid

Cetaphil Cream

and I'm using Alpha Hydrox glycolic acid souffle every couple nights as a night cream.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 27, 2006)

Bobbi Brown Enriched Face Base


----------



## magosienne (Nov 27, 2006)

i have some ^^ :

Uriage Cu Zn cream for dried skins, more as a night cream because it's greasy.

Bioderma cream for dehydrated combination/oily skins

Bioderma anti shine cream, matifying cream for combination/oily skins

La Roche Posay Hydraphase, for normal to combination and sensitive skins.


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 27, 2006)

Right now I'm using Kiss My Face Alpha &amp; Aloe, with vanilla scent. It's nice, but not wonderful... since there's no SPF. Finding a good moisturizer is so hard for me, I hate it. I like to have SPF, but all the moisturizers with SPF I've used either made me break out, or just didn't work right for my skin.

I used to LOVE the Velocity Lightweight Moisturizer from Mary Kay when I was like, 13-15, but over time I found myself having to apply it 2 or 3 times to get enough moisture... so I guess it just became too lightweight for my skin. Grrr. I'm wanting to get some camellia oil soon... I'm hoping I'll have better luck with just pure oils.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 27, 2006)

I use too many products:

Dove Energy Glow SPF 15 (I like that it has a little bit of shimmer to it &amp; it's moisturizing but not TOO much)

Biotherm Moisture Intense Guard mixed w/ Biotherm Source Therapie (under the SPF...it helps hydrate but keeps my t-zone matte)

Vaseline at night


----------



## patsluv (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm a fan of natural oils. Right now I use Silkia camellia oil which keeps my skin hydrated all day. It also helps soften fine lines and acne scars which is a big plus. It makes my skin feel so smooth and look glowing, not oily, I've used jojoba, olive and rosehip and this camellia is the best.


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 27, 2006)

Olive Oil

Oil of Olay Total Effects

Jergen's Healthy Glow

Prevage (every other night, just started)


----------



## monniej (Nov 27, 2006)

sundari neem and avocado

aveeno skin bright

wish list - oil of olay definity foam moisturizer!


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 27, 2006)

Dove Essential Nutrients Day Lotion SPF 15

Dove Anti-Aging Night Cream

Murad Essential-C Night Moisture

DDF Matte Finish Photo-Age Protection SPF 30


----------



## beautynista (Nov 27, 2006)

- Camellia seed oil and Evening Primrose oil

- Neutrogena Dry touch sheer sunblock SPF 55


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 28, 2006)

nivea's all over protection.


----------



## neetsirk (Nov 28, 2006)

I used Mary Kay until my sister stopped selling it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now I use Lancome's Hydra Flash Bronzer.


----------



## summerxdreams (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm currently using a murad one that's pretty nice ^^; however, I'm looking for a new one to keep my oily skin more matte *will stick around and look at this thread*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ms_china (Nov 28, 2006)

I use Kiehls Ultra Facial Moisturizer...it works on and off for me as my skin changes, but it's a good staple.


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 28, 2006)

Camellia oil and jojoba oil (I switch between the two)


----------



## Leony (Nov 28, 2006)

Esteelauder Hydra complete, DayWear Plus SPF15.

I'm running out of moisturizer, next would be Shiseido Elixir Superiour.


----------



## dalo3et (Nov 28, 2006)

I use Cetaphil lotion morning and night.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Right now I either use Avon Naturals Purifying Tea Tree &amp; Grapefruit Facial Cream or MK Velocity Lightweight Moisturizer. It depends on which bathroom I wash my face in. I'm really lemming DHC Q10 Enzyme Milk though!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been using Dr. Hauschka's Moisturing Day Cream. Expensive at $59.99 but is very nice. I saw it featured in Jane mag last year so I tried it.

Right now, I am really enjoying Dr. Ci Labo Aqua Collagen-Gel Moisturizer. It is a Japanese product, one of the products I get from Takashimaya in NYC. I love using it after balancing my skin with Dr. Ci Labo Extreme Close Up Brightening Lotion.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 4, 2006)

i feel bad admitting this but i now use the aveeno body moiturizer for my facial moiusturizer. the one that gradually builds a tan..it just deepened my complexion and evens out my skintone. very lght wieght too.


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, whatever works for you! Who cares what the label says... as long as it does what you want it to do.


----------



## jahmekyagyal (Dec 4, 2006)

Pure unrefined Shea buttter, aloe vera and two drops of tea tree oil combo. Used to use, Neutrogena


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 4, 2006)

100% aloe vera gel &amp; 100% petroleum jelly


----------



## ivette (Dec 5, 2006)

olay spf 15 facial moisturizer (sensitive formula)


----------



## mowgli (Dec 5, 2006)

Liz Earle Skin Repair (the smell is to die for!!)

Clinique Total Turnaround and Guerlain Midnight Secret at night

and in addition, Burts Bees Repair Serum or Bio Oil for my fine lines, and around the eyes!

And Emu oil after peel treatments...


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 5, 2006)

I use Simple skincare, so that's their day cream with SPF in the day. I use their anti-aging rich night cream 3 weeks out of 4 but switch to their light moisture cream for the "time of the month" when my skin breaks out a little and anything too rich makes me even more spotty!

*grrr* hate hormonal spots!


----------



## alice_alice (Dec 5, 2006)

i am a fan of natural oils and right now my favourite is avocado oil. its great. its kinda "thick" but sinks right in and not greasy at all.


----------



## deadbychocolate (Dec 5, 2006)

1. neutrogena spf15

2. neutrogena combination skin moisturizer

3. aroma's sensitive skin oil

4. loreal happyderm

5. nivea sometimes


----------



## xkatiex (Dec 5, 2006)

It sucks I cant use hardley anything on my face, so I use my daily sensitive skin sunscreen spf 25 as my moisturizer, sometimes when my skin gets really dry I use e45 lotion.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 5, 2006)

I use Eucerin Skin Renewal, I heard its discontinued now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what a shame its very good. I still have 2 full bottles. I used it last night and this morning a bit I like the stuff, it exfoliates and works wonders. My skin still looks crappy but it feels good to put it on.


----------



## Leony (Dec 6, 2006)

Currently Shiseido Elixir Superiour!


----------



## hushabye (Dec 6, 2006)

neutrogena healthy skin mixed with olay plus and neutrogena spf 55.

Where can i buy camellia oil?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 6, 2006)

I use a moisturizer by Biore but it's discontinued now.


----------



## LVA (Dec 6, 2006)

Cetaphil


----------



## misstee (Dec 11, 2006)

I really like the Cetaphil Moisturizer.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 11, 2006)

clinical basics


----------



## magosienne (Dec 11, 2006)

i found one from La Roche Posay, good but it smells like cucumber.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 11, 2006)

Aveeno in the Summer- very lightweight &amp; PONDS in the winter - very moisturizing


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 11, 2006)

100% aloe vera


----------



## dalvia (Dec 13, 2006)

Earthly FusionHydrating Moisturiser

Renew Skincare- Moisturising Cream

Avon- Anew Intense Age Treatment

These are all excellent...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 13, 2006)

i'll post my winter one, since thats what im using:

clinique dramtically different lotion (as mentioned before the yellow one).

clinique pore minimizing lotion for my tzone

clinique all about eyes for eyes

at night if my face hates me and is dry thanks to the weather:

burts bees beeswax moisturizing night cream

burts bees royal jelly eye cream


----------



## Baby Visage (Dec 13, 2006)

_*Nivea Soft.*_

One day, when I ran out of the moisturizer I used before (something by Loreal, I believe), I bought one of the "purse-size" containers of this and found it to be actually really good. It is lightweight, does not leave my skin feeling greasy and has not changed the appearance of my skin so until I can master the recipe for my own homemade moisturizer, this is what I shall use. For the cheapsakes like myself out there: try it!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 13, 2006)

Do health food stores carry camellia oil??


----------



## Baby Visage (Dec 13, 2006)

Try EBAY. There are a few members who are selling ounces of Camellia oil at very reasonable prices! It might be your best bet if you are on a budget.


----------



## madrivergirl (Dec 13, 2006)

My skin is usually really dry so in the winter I use MK Intense Moisturizing Cream. In the summer I use the Oil-Free Hydrating Gel. If I need something a little litter I use the Advanced Moisture Renewal Treatment Cream. But I have tons of customers who are hooked on Timewise and absolutely love it.


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 13, 2006)

during the day i use prevage (which moisturizes, but is more an anti-aging thing), kinerase cream and eye cream followed by sunscreen (la roche posay 50+ fluide extreme)at night....i use prevage(followed by retin a)followed by kinerase cream and eye cream and vaseline around eyesfollowed by emu oil by dremu (i LOVE emu oil!)so yeah...i mostly rely on kinerase and emu oil. since i have used emu oil my skin has cleared up dramatically! i am watching the view right now, and barbara walters just said that scientists are now saying moisturizers and creams only improve wrinkles and moisture by 10%!? and that the difference isn't even noticable to the human eye!? what!? maybe i should just stick with vaseline! how come we see a difference then? i know i think i do!


----------



## kinanamo1 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello all...I'm not really new here...more of a lurker if you will. I use CeraVe moisturizing cream. It's great for me because it's non-comedogenic and I don't have to keep reapplying throughout the day.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 14, 2006)

Spring/Summer- Marcelle Moisture Lotion

Autumn/Winter- RoC Enydrial Extra-Emollient Cream

Night time- Marcelle Night Cream


----------



## lavender (Dec 14, 2006)

Cetaphil - it's great!


----------



## lilhokulani (Dec 14, 2006)

Cetaphil is love for my skin :]


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Clinique


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 15, 2006)

philosophy hope. It is awesome!

I also have bobbi brown moisturising face oil-good stuff as well


----------



## OUSooner (Dec 15, 2006)

I use the Purpose stuff with a SPF 15.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 15, 2006)

I use Olays complete and Ponds skin cream


----------



## garnetmoon (Dec 15, 2006)

dove sensitive essentials day lotion or clean &amp; clear dual action moisturizer


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 15, 2006)

Biotherm's BIoPur Melting Moisturizing Mattifying Fluid

and

Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,

During the warmer months I use Dermalogica's Active Moist. Once the weather changes, I then switch over to Repechage's T-Zone Balance Moisturizer.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 17, 2006)

ahhh i dont really have a perm one! cos im still searching for the ultimate one

currently using body shop Vit E and seaweed moisturiser.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 17, 2006)

I use the walmart (equate) knockoff of neutrogena healthy skin face lotion.


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 17, 2006)

dermalogica's Active Moist is awesome! It actually cleared up pretty bad acne i had...you wouldn't think a moisturizer would help do that! now that my skin isn't as oily, i use their skin smoothing cream in winter. i've even got my boyfriend hooked!


----------



## Amandine (Dec 19, 2006)

I have several and alternate between my skin's "mood"

-Olay Complete Oil Free and Fragrance Free with SPF 15

-Clinique City Block with SPF 45

-Shu Uemura Depsea Emulsion

-Petroleum Jelly as an eye creme


----------



## dee2404 (Dec 29, 2006)

cetaphil spf facial moisturizer


----------



## Harlot (Dec 29, 2006)

I love Bobbi Browns Protective Face lotion! It seems as if it primes the skin a bit before makeuo so its great. For night I use Walgreens brand Apotherapy moistuizer. It has Carrot extracts and shea butter. Ive tried several creams before and so far Im liking this one better. And its a DS brand!


----------



## The Applicator (Jan 9, 2007)

Depending on my skins mood and what else it's been subjected to:

KMF Peaches &amp; Cream w/ alpha hydroxy

KMF Olive &amp; Aloe for sensitive skin

Onsen Secret Hydrate


----------



## Shelley (Jan 9, 2007)

I use RoC Enydrial Extra Emollient Cream during autumn/winter and Marcelle Moisture Lotion in the Spring/Summer.


----------



## Eenax (Jan 10, 2007)

E. Lauder Day Wear

Ziaja Green Olive

Vichy ThermalS mat


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 10, 2007)

Olay All day Moisture SPF15

The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Mattifying Moisture Gel


----------



## jewele (Jan 10, 2007)

I went to Longs and got the "Longs Vitamin E Cream". It was very cheap and works very well. I have used many, many handcreams and they still always look dry and my cuticles look like crap. Since using this my hands look great. This is great stuff at a cheap price!!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 11, 2007)

Jojoba Oil or Kiss My Face Lavender &amp; Shea Ultra Moisterizer Paraben Free


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Facial - 100% aloe vera gel w/petroleum jelly

Body - Aveeno Daily Moisturising lotion


----------



## Callisto (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got MAC's moisturizer the other day. It's really nice, not too thin and not too thick.


----------



## gatorificus (Jan 12, 2007)

I just switched from the Olay spf 30 to the Aveeno spf 30, which irritated my skin (possibly because I'm using Tazerac atm) and then back to Olay.

I'm kind of in the market for a new one, but that SPF 30 is critical.


----------



## christineab (Jan 12, 2007)

i am using lancome primodiale


----------



## shibo (Jan 13, 2007)

I use Clarins Hydra Matte Day Lotion. It's good, but I think right now in the winter I may need something more moisturizing as my skin's a bit dry sometimes. I don't know what though.


----------



## christineab (Jan 13, 2007)

i use estee lauder perfectionist and lancome primordiale range.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 13, 2007)

I dont remember if i posted here yet, but I use cetaphil moisturizer for sensitive skin.


----------



## SPaHB (Jan 15, 2007)

i have used many.. it's hard to settle with one because of my acne..

i've used

nivea all around protection-ok

purpose oil-free moisturizer spf15-worked well but still left my face a little dry and when i used more it made me shiny

cetaphil moisturizing lotion- good for night time a little greasy

proactiv repair lotion- worked great helped my acne a little bit too

right now i'm sticking with murad skin perfecting lotion because i am trying their acne regimen and also because it works so well. a little bit goes a long way and it doesn't look or feel greasy :laughing:


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Jan 19, 2007)

-Philosophy Hope In A Jar

-Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Creme

-Aveeno Continious Radiance

-BBW Sweet Pea Body Cream


----------



## MaryMarie (Jan 19, 2007)

I only use Dermalociga. Right now I use the Intensive moisture balance in the day time, because my skin is so dry. In the night time I use Skin smoothing cream.


----------



## sheby (Jan 19, 2007)

Nivea for body

Dermalogica for face


----------



## angel_17 (Jan 19, 2007)

ATM i'm using neutrogena, it seems to be keeping my oily tzone under control


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 20, 2007)

clinique dramatically moisturizing lotion


----------



## normano04 (Jan 20, 2007)

lancome aqua fusion, i love it


----------



## fiji (Jan 22, 2007)

AM sephora super smart facial moisturizer spf 15

PM origins Night-A mins (smells so good!!!)

eye skyn icelandic relief eye cream


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 22, 2007)

i mostly use Neutrogena oil-free moisturiser


----------



## sheila73 (Jan 22, 2007)

I use MK TimeWise for combo/oily skin right now, but am thinking of switching to Paula's Coice for all my skin care.


----------



## Yasmin6 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm using L'Oreal Triple Active Jour.


----------



## dangerousmuffin (Jan 23, 2007)

I use EL Daywear Plus for oily skin


----------



## SarahAnn (Jan 23, 2007)

Olay total effects


----------



## Dee_Vine (Jan 23, 2007)

Depends ony my skin condition.

I usually use Eminence Rosehip Whip Moisturiser or Creme de la Mer moisturiser when my skin is SUPER dry.

On my body I usually use Body Shop Coconut Body Butter.


----------



## jydnsmom (Jan 24, 2007)

I use Mary Kay


----------



## Siawby (Jan 28, 2007)

Day: Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cream or Origins A Perfect World Moisturizer

Night: Aveeno Ultra-Calming Mosturizing Cream


----------



## shivs (Jan 28, 2007)

The Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil Mattifying Gel


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 28, 2007)

At the moment I'm using Hopr in a Jar and Creme de la Mer. I can see a difference.


----------



## DCBorn (Jan 28, 2007)

Chanel Age Delay Day and Night


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 28, 2007)

I use olay total effects 7X moisturizer. Sometimes I use Estee Lauder and i'm starting to use shea butter today!


----------



## devetta (Jan 28, 2007)

I use Avon anew but I"m thinking about switching to olay regenerist


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Jan 28, 2007)

Philosophy's Hope in a Jar.. I used Chanel before that and still had flaky spots- the Hope in a Jar got rid of those in no time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Jan 28, 2007)

Neutrogena Oil free Moisturizer with SPF 15 for my face and Nivea body Smooth Replenishing Lotion for my body.


----------



## pinkposies80 (Jan 28, 2007)

cetaphil moisturizing cream works great on my acne prone skin (its not greasy or pore clogging).


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Jan 28, 2007)

I use:

Body:Johnson's 24hour Moisture SoftLotion

Face:Clean &amp;Clear Morning Burst Moisturizer

Hands:Vaseline Total Moisture Lotion


----------



## redsoxgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

I either use Olay or Pond's radiance restored moisturizer. Both work great for my combination skin.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 3, 2007)

I use Purpose daily spf 15, it is made for completely sensitive skin, no dye, fragrance, oil,etc...


----------



## solrevival (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm using Somme's moisturizer along with their whole system. I love the feel of it so far but I'm still not happy with it's acne control


----------



## MakeUpYourMind (Feb 3, 2007)

loreal revita lift hasn't done much for the forehead lines, but everything else is doing good.


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like to mix about 4 drops of jojoba oil from a dropper bottle with some clear aloe vera gel.

I am also trying Olay Regenerist spf 15 lotion.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2007)

LRP Effaclar (good moisturiser) and LRP hydraphase. i also use TBS tea tree oil on my t zone. i noticed it apparently dried out a nice breakout i had near my chin. happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 15, 2007)

I use 100% aloe vera and Cetaphil.... looking for something else though...


----------



## BelleMere (Mar 15, 2007)

Dear Leony, Hi! I hope this question doesn't add to your 'stressed' mood:0 I did a thourough search on Estee lAuder &amp; camne up with very little. I'm in Canada &amp; right not, tehre's a good deal on an E. Lauder's trio: "Perfectionist (CP+), Resilience Lift Extreme (Ultra-Firming Moistuizer) &amp; Advanced Night Repair." I wouild love an honest opinion about these products. I see you use the DayWear SPF15; do you know about these any of these 3 products? I'm 43 &amp; am not looking for miracles but am looking for good anti-aging creams (also, I received a $100 Sears gift card at Christamas &amp; have that to spend-yeah! Thaks Leony

Dear* jydsmom*,Finally, someone who can give me an opinion of E. Lauder's "Perfectionist." I'm 43, not looking for miracles but I'm in Canda &amp; here it's advertsied as having "Perfectionsit (CP+) w/ Poly-Collagen Peptides." Is this the same product ?(I think it is). Will it be effective for anti-aging and prevention for my age category, in your opinion? Also, how is it 'sensitive skin-wise?' (I get the odd pimple still...errr!) If you have time, I'd really appreciate a reply. Sears has a GWPurchase on April 7th &amp; I've really been wondering about this product. Thanks so Much, castle queen


----------



## rebeccalynn69 (Mar 17, 2007)

I use Cetaphil lotion under my mineral makeup. I don't find it absorbs fast enough for me so I'm looking for something else.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 21, 2007)

Olay Quench


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 21, 2007)

L'Oreal Nutrissime.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 21, 2007)

right now, trying to finish Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Daily SPF 15 moisturizer. After that I'm going to be looking into Shiseido.


----------



## breathless (Mar 22, 2007)

i have a ton of moisturizers. at the time, i'm using Mary Kay Velocity. smells good too =]]


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 22, 2007)

cetaphil mositurizing cream ~ best i ever had. but they have light mineral oil in it. i thot mineral oil isnt good~


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2007)

right now, i'm using olay total effects 7x!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 22, 2007)

i use a no name brand i loooooooove it!!! funny thing is they sell this make up thats like freakin long lasting they tell you you can swim with it but its not worth a penny. lol


----------



## catgirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta Moisturizing Cream. I love this moisturizer, somehow my skin feels cool and like silk with this moisturizer.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 22, 2007)

At the moment, I'm using Kiehl's with SPF 15. I like it, but I have a ton of different ones so I'll be moving on after this is gone.


----------



## shibo (Mar 22, 2007)

I used to use Nivea moisturizer for dry/sensitive skin but it made my face sooo oily, I now use L'oreal Happyderm for normal/combo skin. It doesn't make my face oily and my skin looks great, I'm happy with it.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 30, 2007)

The weather is starting to warm up now, so I'm using Equate Complete Beauty Lotion SPF 15. This is the Walmart generic version of Olay Complete Beauty Fluid SPF 15. I lightly apply petroleum jelly in my eye area before going to bed.


----------



## kristinawolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Kinerase.

I used to work for a dermatologist in Marina del Rey- we did lots of cosmetic procedures, laser treatments, injectables- you name it. That is where I discovered Kinerase, back in 2002 before they started actually marketing it. It is, in my opinion (and the dermatologist's opinion), the best moisturizer on the market. I don't know about the anti-aging properties, but what it does give is perfectly moisturized, never greasy, plump happy skin. And the best part is that you can just slather it on your entire face- eyelids, undereyes, lips, everywhere. It never stings (I have a big problem with products stinging my eyelids).

When we would do a chemical peel in the office, after they rinsed off the glycolic acid, we handed them a sample-size tube of Kinerase cream to slather on- it is that gentle. I can't say enough good things about it.

Oh- yes, I can say one more thing- now it even comes with SPF, so you don't have to layer sunblock over top of it. (yes- you HAVE TO USE SUNBLOCK- if you want good &amp; good-looking skin, stop getting sun damage! Wear sunblock every day!) I use the spf 15 for every day, and I use the spf 30 if I'm going to be outside (it is a little heavy for everyday, in-the-office sunblock). At night, I use just regular Kinerase cream. The Kinerase eye treatment &amp; lip treatment are pointless- just get a tube of the cream.

And, one last thing-- patients used to always ask me whether to get the cream or the lotion. I never could tell a difference between them, so I always just get cream. It is pricey, but a little goes a long way. The big $120 tube usually lasts me about 6 months, and I am not sparing in my use of it.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 1, 2007)

Olay Complete with Spf 15

Olat total effects Day with Spf 15

Olay total effects night

Clinique moisture Surge extra

I love them ALL!!!


----------



## sealsm (Apr 1, 2007)

EL Daywear Plus SPF 15 (lotion) in the morning and Clinique DDMG at night


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 1, 2007)

Aveeno positively radiant.


----------



## lilprettylucy (Apr 1, 2007)

Johnson's baby lotion with aloe &amp; vitamine E.

It's the only thing that doesn't make me break out.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 1, 2007)

Been using SKII for a couple of years, I want to try something different soon, maybe something that contains aha's.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 2, 2007)

That's what I'm currently using, too.


----------



## mzmephime (Apr 2, 2007)

*aloe vera gel and shea butter*


----------



## Miss Lauren (Apr 3, 2007)

Sunsense Daily Face Spf 60


----------



## audrey (Apr 4, 2007)

Clinique DDML


----------



## Rachel48 (Apr 4, 2007)

Shiseido's Skincare line. Just started trying Neutrogena Visibly Even Daily Moisturizer


----------



## tothemax (Apr 4, 2007)

in the past, i had tried all kind of moisturizers from high ends like Chanel, YSL, Christian Dior, Clarins, even La mer to average like Shiseido, Lacome, Estee Lauder to drugstore brands like Olay, Pons...you name it because it's so weird how none of the moirturizers work for my face for a long time. OFten they work for a while, and then they just seem to stop working either by not adding enough moisture to my face or add too much moisture, leaving my face so oily. Finally, I've found the one moisturizer that I couldn't live without. it's the only moisturizer that I could be able to use for up to 2 years straight now without any problem yet. It's Kiehl Ultra's Facial moisturizer. I am so glad I found it. It's cheap, simple and works great for my skin. So I think the deal to moisturizers is trial and error until you find the one perfect one. It's not about the price, the brand...it's simply just the perfect match for ur skin, like searchign for soulmate hehe


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

i'm just using my LRP Effaclar, i don't need my hydraphase now we're in april.


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 4, 2007)

Day: olive oil, LRP Anthelios L SPF 60

Night: olive oil, Alpha Hydrox AHA Souffle, RoC Retinol Correxion Deep Wrinkle Night Cream

Body: Gold Bond Ultimate Healing Skin Therapy Lotion

Since I've started doing OCM my skin has been a lot less dry and I've needed to use fewer moisturizers. Woohoo!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 5, 2007)

CO Bigelow Extra Light Face Lotion -- it's THE only product that's made any difference in my oily skin!! (It still only keeps me matte for a few hours, but hey, it's better than nothing!)


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 5, 2007)

i use MAC's Studio Moisture Fix SPF15 or Studio Moisture Cream


----------



## peruvianprinces (Apr 7, 2007)

Dior Hydraction gel sorbet i like it but it doesn't make me matte... but its ok cos it doesn't claim to do it =) :laughing:


----------



## Chelbi (Apr 7, 2007)

Cetaphil Daily Facial Moisturizer


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 9, 2007)

well, i have very dry skin. some mornings i use shiseido white lucent brightening moisturizing cream, and nightime i use either philosophy's when hope is not enough cream or dermalogica's super rich cream.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 9, 2007)

Me too!!!


----------



## Ashley.C (Apr 9, 2007)

Clinique


----------



## msctp (Apr 9, 2007)

I use Oil of Olay daily moisturizer for oily/combo skin. It works great for me.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 9, 2007)

L'OCCITANE and Dove moisterizers and if I'm broke I use Suave.


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I love Clinique's Dramatically Different gel...so much better than the lotion

...sometimes, though, I will use a bit of the Cetaphil moisturizing lotion when my cheeks are dry : )


----------

